

Second Life affair leads to real life divorce - razorburn
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/nov/13/second-life-divorce

======
ksvs
"He set himself up in a winter chalet with a Cobra helicopter gunship parked
next to it."

------
ram1024
i'm so confused after reading that.

i don't even take my real life as seriously as they take their virtual
lives...

~~~
davidw
It almost seems like a publicity stunt to get people interested... sex,
betrayal, prostitutes...

~~~
unalone
Have you ever heard of the EVE assassination? Gamers on EVE infiltrated a huge
organization, rose to positions of power, then killed the CEO, destroyed her
preserved body, and removed billions of credits in-game. The out-of-game cost
was something like $16,500 according to inside traders, and the assassination
took those players a _year_ to set up perfectly. Of course, EVE was flooded
with new users after this.

PC Gamer article about it here: <http://eve.klaki.net/heist/>

The online world is fascinating. You can do so much nowadays.

------
13ren
I don't see how this is hacker news. flagged.

